# verzauberer lehrer in shattrat



## druckwelle2 (22. Januar 2007)

ich weis nicht ob das das richtige forum ist ......
aber ich habe absichtlich uhnabsichtlich in shattrat bei den aldor freundlich und bei den sehern feindsehlich angenommen wie wie soll ich zu den verzaubererlerher hinkommen???? oder gibt es da noch einen anderen?
gruß


----------



## Manani (23. Januar 2007)

1. Frag eine Aldor-Wache nach einem Lehrer für Verzauberkunst
2. Einen Verzauberkunstlehrer findest Du auch in der Ehrenfeste, und zwar im Turm links vom Gasthaus


----------



## Wurschtlsepp (24. Januar 2007)

bzw in thrallmar.
die lehrer in shattrath und in thrallmar / ehrenfeste können dir genau das gleiche beibringen. ist also kein problem, dass du den in shattrath nicht mehr erreichen kannst.


----------



## Darthduke (25. Januar 2007)

Es gibt auch einen Verzauberungsgroßmeister im Nethersturm.


----------



## bubabeatmann (31. Januar 2007)

hab mich mal auf thottbot schlaugemacht die verzauber leute in shatrath von den sehern bringen einem nichts bei


----------

